#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  主題區與版面排序異動公告（10年11月27日）

## wingwolf

樂園版面的主題區分類原以點擊率、和獸圈相關程度等爲標準劃分，
導致第一個分區 *【月之花海】主題樂園區* 足足裝有十多個版面，
各個版面也較爲分散，沒有統一的主題。

新的分類方法按照版面的側重主題，重新分爲五個主題區，
以下即爲新的主題區名稱和版面的排序：


*【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區* 
原創圖片分享、文學創作、繪圖切磋、獸化實驗室、攝影寫真 等

*【月之花海】 動物討論區* 
毛毛作品賞析、獸話題討論、獸人動物猜謎、動物新聞剪影、動物風情 等

*【煦風草原】 生活分享區* 
心情分享與談天說地、心靈探索、活動企劃部 等

*【旋律森林】 休閒娛樂區* 
輕鬆廣場、趣味實驗室、泛用作品討論、快樂生活廣場 等

*【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區* 
新會員報到、意見箱、公布欄 等

----------

